# The funny things we (or our kids) name our pets!



## Katnapper (Dec 5, 2008)

Arkanis' mantid "Dirty Belly" reminded me of "Gooseneck Trailer," a red slider turtle I'd rescued from the middle of the road one time. When I got it back to the house and got it all set up in its new home, I told my son (who was about 4 at the time) we'd have to have a name for him. "Gooseneck Trailer" he shot out. He'd apparently come across the term at his dad's house. I said, "You can't name him that... why don't you think of another name?" But he was adament... the turtle's name was Gooseneck Trailer. Actually he taught me something... not to squash his imagination and pigeonhole his ideas into what I thought was an appropriate (or not appropriate) name. To this day I smile when I think of Gooseneck Trailer!   

What are some of the interesting or funny names you all or your kids have come up with for pets?


----------



## The_Asa (Dec 5, 2008)

Call me uncreative but I use zip codes B)


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 5, 2008)

WTH asa LOL..

i called my grey cat mouse and my black cat... simply: blacky(actually zwartje, but it means the same.)

i used to call my hierodulas: brownie(yes, it was brown) rookie, triangle faced creep, alien, speed, toph(avatar reference, it was half blind), and forgot to others.

a named my first heteropteryx dilatata "dila" and don't ask me why but i named my black bunny "darkness"..

my ghosts are: spirit, danny phantom (  ), and casper the friendly ghost.

at the zoo, i named a small flower mantis monster and a giant tarantula fluffy......

i use to give my pets many different names


----------



## shorty (Dec 6, 2008)

I just use numbers for book keeping. No point in naming mantids when you have a ton and they only live a year or so.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 6, 2008)

Thought I'd list the names of current and previous cats I've owned... (in order of acquisition). None of them are incredibly funny or unique, but they all mean/t a lot to me.  

Fresca, Solstice, Zephyr, Blizzard, Pickles, Jalepeno, Mariah, Magic, Misty, Luna, Rascal, Zephyr (the 2nd), Onyx, Lucky, Squirt, Shelby (Meeps), Simon, and Jingles.

Meow!

edit: forgot Meepers!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 6, 2008)

I love Gooseneck Trailer. There is something very necky about turtles. When I was a kid, I always wanted to go to the "Porky Park". What that is, exactly, remains an unsolved mystery.

My kids and wife name pets, including the following:

Cornsnake named Toad (from Nintendo)

Chameleon named Zurg (Toy Story movies)

My wife named two tarantulas we found in Arizona Coco &amp; Nino after the Coconino Forest we found them in.

Her red morph bearded dragon is (Red) Sonja. Bonus points if you know why!

We have an Arizona Desert Hairy scorpion named...Hairy Potter.

My parents had a cat that just died at 20 years old, named Poncho (middle name when he was in trouble...Poncho La Doncho). He moved to Mexico with them when he was 13. Dad said that Poncho had last enough hair before he passed that they'd be able to make a new cat when he was gone (tasteless, yes. true, yes.).

My sister always has at least one living cat named Jeff, and a fish, once. When Jeff dies, I new Jeff replacing it. She also has a bengal named Nick and a Maine Coon named Maximus Decimus Meridius.

I think the last thing I named was a cat named Yoda, when I was a kid.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 6, 2008)

I always think of my insects as individuals but i just can never think of a good name for them XD

However i have names my reps, my 2 female yemen chameleons are Samus and Wrex, and my beardies Saren  

All game characters, Samus from Metroid, Wrex as in the bug brute from Mass Effect, and Saren the main enemy also from Mass Effect


----------



## Don L. (Dec 7, 2008)

I sent a rather plump and stocky female Sphodromantis lineola to a woman (and kids) I've been friends with since high school. (This was before A.N. passed away). She said she took one look at the mantis, and knew - named her Anna Nicole... Guess I am less imaginative - had just one Ephestiasula p. hatch last week, and named it "December".


----------



## bradley7779 (Dec 19, 2008)

I named my giant asian mantis ' Banjo ' but after we found out she was female we changed her name to ' banjolina jolie '


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 19, 2008)

bradley said:


> I named my giant asian mantis ' Banjo ' but after we found out she was female we changed her name to ' banjolina jolie '


That should have helped your friend's mantis Hank to come over for a date and *ahem* uhm, dinner


----------



## revmdn (Dec 19, 2008)

One of my giant asians is Zorak(I know, very original), the other is Zappa. One of my ghosts is Crunchy,(like a dry, crunchy leaf) the other is Spooky.


----------



## nasty bugger (Dec 29, 2008)

I think the name gooseneck trailer is killer. I like original names, and that fit's the bill.

My cousin names his animals human names, cause he considers them his kids. Said any human kid of his would be too evil for this world, I can't disagree with him there, so he sticks with animals that are much more 'humane' B) 

My old buddies cat's name was Max, for maximum headroom. Brain damage from too many drugs back in the day... :huh: 

I like to keep my pet names private, as many places ask for them as password questions, so... can you keep a secret, so can I


----------

